# What Fuel Pressure Gauge for Measuring System Pressure and Control Pressure?



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I found this one
http://www.jcwhitney.com/FUEL_...6;0;0#








Any other recommendations or pictures of your setup? Thanks in Advance


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: What Fuel Pressure Gauge for Measuring System Pressure and Control Pressure? (G60ING)*

You know that looks so cheesy that I could probably just use my small inline fuel gauge with the same amount of rigging that the JC Whitney one would take:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What Fuel Pressure Gauge for Measuring System Pressure and Control Pressure? (G60ING)*

I think you might want to get a higher pressure inline gauge. System pressure on a CIS system is 68-78 PSI.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: What Fuel Pressure Gauge for Measuring System Pressure and Control Pressure? (turbinepowered)*

thanks
where did you get your setup?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What Fuel Pressure Gauge for Measuring System Pressure and Control Pressure? (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_thanks
where did you get your setup?

Borrowed from a friend, honestly, so I have no clue where he got it.


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: What Fuel Pressure Gauge for Measuring System Pressure and Control Pressure? (turbinepowered)*

You'll need one with a on/off flow valve on it!


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: What Fuel Pressure Gauge for Measuring System Pressure and Control Pressure? (GeekWagens)*

http://www.tooltopia.com/tool-...ag_r1

Like this one


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: What Fuel Pressure Gauge for Measuring System Pressure and Control Pressure? (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_I found this one
http://www.jcwhitney.com/FUEL_...6;0;0#








Any other recommendations or pictures of your setup? Thanks in Advance









That picture does NOT match the written description. As GeekWagens said, you need a shut off valve, the written description says that kit has one, if it also has the proper adapters, it should work.
I made this one using fitting scavenged from a scrap CIS system and stuff from a local hardware store. Here a lousy picture of it.


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: What Fuel Pressure Gauge for Measuring System Pressure and Control Pressure? (G60ING)*

K-Jetronic Test Kit part # 178.145.079.200.005 for $61.15 at BMP Design
http://euro.bmpdesign.com/afte...25076










_Modified by GTIspirit at 12:23 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: What Fuel Pressure Gauge for Measuring System Pressure and Control Pressure? (GTIspirit)*

pelicanparts.com has what u need:
http://www.pelicanparts.com/cg...ester
http://www.pelicanparts.com/ca...1.htm


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: What Fuel Pressure Gauge for Measuring System Pressure and Control Pressure? (G60ING)*

I have one for sale. Check my sig.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: What Fuel Pressure Gauge for Measuring System Pressure and Control Pressure? (ps2375)*

This is available from Harbor Freight which might be an alternative to the other suggestions:
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...97706
Be advised that this kit periodically goes on sale for $79.99 but was just on sale two weeks ago. FYI, this kit works for CIS and CIS-E as well as many other Fuel Injection Systems.


----------

